# The Leftover Great Stuff Dilemma!



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You know how it goes; I need some foam for just a couple of small things, but Great Stuff is a one-time-usage thing; whatever is left in the can will be wasted.

Any idea on what I can do with the rest? Especially quick-and-dirty uses, as time is short now.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

GUTS...Lots of guts/intestines. Can there EVER be too much?? lol

I spray a squiggly (yes I just said 'squiggly') pattern onto wax paper. Pull the paper off when dry. Grab some red paint and apply. Use gloves or paper towels to smear off paint to expose the great stuff in most areas. Tada!

I've had it hanging from the ceiling in the laboratory/cutting room.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have any branches lying around, give them a coat of great stuff and turn them into gnarly stumpy trees to decorate the yard (after applying suitable paint).


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

The GREAT STUFF™ foam straw will seal itself shut if left sitting for more than two hours after its last use. Inserting a pipe cleaner sprayed with oil lubricant into the applicator straw may prolong the life of the product. But it's better to plan ahead, identify and list all possible applications before using the can. The Air-Seal Audit Checklist can help.

From the website.

Hmmm, other stuff about Stuff that I didn't know....
Does GREAT STUFF™ come in different colors? 
GREAT STUFF™ Gaps & Cracks and GREAT STUFF™ Big Gap Filler are both cream colored. GREAT STUFF™ Window & Door is yellow. GREAT STUFF™ Fireblock is orange. GREAT STUFF™ Pond & Stone is black. All may be painted after they are fully cured.

http://greatstuff.dow.com/faq/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, TroyO.

Fireblock is orange, hmm? All I need now is a reusable pumpkin mold...anybody know of one that might work?


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

I was thinking of a candy/chocolate mold..but two things: 1) size of molds available...2) release from mold... Pam cooking spray??Flour? I dunno...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:There are some great suggestions here, my only advice *is don't get it on your hands*!!!! I was fixing up a purchased prop, giving it my 'special' touch and the straw blew off the top of the Great Stuff can, but I knew I was committed to spray all that I needed and so I kept spraying. My right hand got covered in the stuff and getting it off was like an act of congress. I immediately got fingernail polish remover and washed my hands, but....ten washes later in fingernail polish remover, GOJO handcleaner, Tide detergent, Dawn dishwashing liquid, and finally a good dousing in Vaseline petroleum jelly and I still couldn't get it off. I finally got it clean enough so that everything didn't stick to my hands...but it took four days for my skin to recover and feel like real skin again. Be careful!!!!

P.S. I still love the stuff and it may be cliche...but it is Great Stuff.....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Just leave the long straw on the can. It will clog up, but later you just take a pair of scissors and snip off the end. Now you are good to go again and can use the remainder of the can.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

TroyO looks down at his hands which still have Great Stuff on them from this weekend....... 

Not on the hands? I knew I was missing something, LOL.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Are you speaking from experience, Jaybo? I thought once you leave it, it solidified all the way down the straw in little time?


----------



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just used a can I had left over from last year. On the last use (Last year) I took the straw off and tossed it. This year i took a pair of scissors and picked out the dry great stuff from the screw nipple, put on a pair of gloves and pushed the nipple sideways and it worked well! Hope this helps someone on a budget like myself.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Are you speaking from experience, Jaybo? I thought once you leave it, it solidified all the way down the straw in little time?


Yep. I do it all the time. It will seal off the end of the straw, leaving uncured foam in the rest of the straw. Keep snipping the end off until you get to the gooey stuff and you are good to go.


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

I too have had this problem. I found that after using the foam you need, quickly wipe the excess from the end and place a piece of tape over the end, completely sealing out air. the foam left in the tube will turn back to liquid and stay that way until it is exposed to the air again. I use this method all the time, and it works great for me.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have seen in some stores smaller cans. I still buy the regular cans. I have an old house, I can always find a hole somewhere that needs to be filled. Also. If you plan to use the entire can in one shot. Warming up the can will give you a higher yield. Warming it to 80 degrees helps is flow better. I have acheived this by placing the can in hot tap water. Also spraying with a mist of water water will help it cure faster. It uses moisture in its curing process.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Take a latex glove, put the straw in one of the fingers and fill it with foam, then pull the wrist of the glove over the top of the can and let it cure. Works like a charm. Straw comes out clean and free of clogs, and can is ready to go. I have been using one can for a couple of months now.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

These are some "great" ideas - thanks everybody!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I duct tape over the end of the straw and that works fine. 
As far as the pumpkin mold- great stuff really isint great for use in a mold because it is air dry. But you can blow up baloons and cover the outside in great stuff- and then finish shaping your pumpkins once it dries.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quick question while I'm at work... Does Great Stuff melt latex gloves or any other? I'm guessing not since we're talking about spraying it on balloons....??


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*If you want a project to use it up on... consider the hot coals, that is if you need any hot coals.*


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

monty1269 said:


> Quick question while I'm at work... Does Great Stuff melt latex gloves or any other? I'm guessing not since we're talking about spraying it on balloons....??


Great stuff doesnt melt latex gloves - I have used gloves to "smear" Great stuff on our fence and other items, with no damage. If spraying on Balloons, especially large balloons, make sure to do one coat then let dry - From experience I can tell you that if you spray on too much, it pops the balloon and falls in on itself to make a huge bowl of great stuff, instead of an open sphere, LOL.


----------

